# Type-C (Thunderbold)



## abishai (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello, 
I have a thunderbolt (type-c) on laptop. Recently, I discovered that my powerbank can act as a USB hub. 

When I connect powerbank, I see the following on console:

```
Nov 30 22:08:24 sphinx kernel: pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
```
So, no drivers attached automatically.
If I run `devctl rescan pci4` I finally see the hub:

```
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci4
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci5
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib6
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: pcib7: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci5
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: pcib7: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: pcib8: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci5
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: pci7: <PCI bus> on pcib8
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xd9f00000-0xd9f0ffff at device 0.0 on pci7
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: xhci1: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: usbus1 on xhci1
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: ugen1.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: uhub1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
Nov 30 22:17:44 sphinx kernel: uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Nov 30 22:17:45 sphinx kernel: ugen1.2: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus1
Nov 30 22:17:45 sphinx kernel: uhub2 on uhub1
Nov 30 22:17:45 sphinx kernel: uhub2: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/85.37, addr 1> on usbus1
Nov 30 22:17:46 sphinx kernel: uhub2: 4 ports with 2 removable, self powered
```

I thought we have hot plugging, isn't it ?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 30, 2018)

No support for Thunderbolt yet, however there is (or is planned to have) work to support for it.


----------

